# Classic Monogram 1/48 Bf 109 E



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I built this kit the first time way back in the 1960s. Since then several kits have come out that completely surpass this one. But I think it is good sometimes to go back and build a plastic kit from the early days to get a perspective on how good we have it today. So I built this one pretty much the way I would have when I was a young teen.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brings back memories!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That was the only decent 109E in 1/48 scale for decades. I don't think there was much of a choice until the late 80s.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I believe that's one just above/right of center in this photo of my bedroom in 1971.


----------

